
A new RISC-V version of uLisp - lispm
http://www.ulisp.com/show?30X8
======
nanomonkey
Anyone use uLisp, Ferret (clojure->C++) and/or esp-lisp that can give a good
recommendation on which one is most appropriate and capable on
microcontrollers?

~~~
nanomonkey
Or apparently microscheme!

------
pjmlp
Great! Probably one of the first managed languages to properly support RISC-V.

~~~
chrisseaton
Is it hard for managed languages to support RISC-V for some architectural
reason?

~~~
muricula
RISC-V is basically a MIPs ripoff with healthy architectural inspiration from
ARM. There is a linux distro for RISC-V, and there's no reason Python or
nodejs etc. can't run on it. [https://riscv.org/2015/01/a-linux-distribution-
for-risc-v/](https://riscv.org/2015/01/a-linux-distribution-for-risc-v/)

~~~
opencl
There is a perfectly good reason that NodeJS does not run on RISC-V Linux,
which is that NodeJS has not been ported to RISC-V. Projects like Node (or
rather the underlying V8 engine) have nontrivial amounts of architecture-
specific code.

~~~
skratlo
That's a plus, at least the platform won't get infected by node.js virus

~~~
russler23
JS is inevitable, it just has a flattened curve.

------
____Sash---701_
Best place/resource to learn Lisp?

~~~
voldacar
SICP and PAIP are great if you work through them and do all the exercises
instead of just skimming

~~~
bear8642
For those not in the know

SICP = _Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs_

PAIP = _Paradigms of AI Programming_

------
ngcc_hk
uLisp is very much Arduino and not sure new platform purpose. Love to see it
expand not just board but platform.

